# I bought a used gun yesterday what can yall tell me about i?



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I got a lightly used gun recently, A 20 ga. 3in. European american arms corporation. it says izh-18em-m on the side what does this mean?
It was made in Baikal, Russia. Any comments?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I own one (a 12 ga) and have found it to be a dependable gun. Many people bad mouth them, but I have nothing but good to say about it and it has been used and abused. I buy guns to shoot not to look at how pretty they are.

Remington has just started importing them as Spartan brand shotguns.

Bob


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks bob 
anyelse have info on them? 
What type of ammo should use?


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i have an o/u (izh-27) and really like it. the fit , wood, machining, etc. is excellent. i assume the 18 is a single? type izh-18 in google and u'll get quite a bit of reading.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

but it also says 20 gauge on it?
yes, it is a single.


----------

